# Hilfe beim Grafikkarten kauf - ATI sinnvoll?

## LonelyStar

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich will mir einen neuen Computer (mit E6750 Prozessor) mit neuer GK kaufen. Habe mir folgende ausgesucht:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/Palit_XpertVision_Radeon_X1950_GT_Super_AE-X1950GT_TD_a237118.html

Jetzt frage ich mich: Vor ein paar Jahren war der ATI-Linux support schlecht. Wie sieht es aus? Macht es jetzt Sinn diese GK zu kaufen um sie unter Linux zu benutzen?

Gruß,

Nathan

----------

## Anarcho

Von ATI unter Linux kann man immer noch nur abraten. Nimm ne nvidia wenn du 3D haben möchstest.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich würde mich - sofern 3D-Power gewünscht ist - für NVidia entscheiden. Ich habe eine passiv gekühlte NVidia Geforce 6600GT, reicht für die meisten Games locker aus und die Treiberunterstützung ist einigermaßen passabel.

----------

## Ampheus

Oder du wartest noch ein Weilchen auf die neuen Chips von Intel, welche auch auf Steckkarten verkauft werden sollen.

Intel ist bekannt dafür, ziemlich gute Treiber für Linux zur Verfügung zu stellen und die neuen Chips sollen sehr leistungsfähig werden.

----------

## LonelyStar

OK, nvidia. Würdet ihr eher zu einer 8600 GT oder einer 8800 GTS greifen?

Sind die nvidia linux treiber up-to-date genug um diese Karten mitzuunterstützen?

Gruß,

Nathan

----------

## himpierre

8800 GTS

----------

## xraver

Ich würde auch zur 8800 GTS raten. (die mit 640MB-RAM) (kosten ~300,-)

Die mit 320MB haben einige Speicher-Bugs die NVIDIA noch nicht so recht behoben hat.

Zur Performance kann ich nur sagen - einfach super!

Bis jetzt konnte ich jedes Spiel mit vollen Grafigeinstellungen spielen.

Das einzige was ich unangenehm finde - der monströse Lüfter und die Leustärke.

Beim spielen gehen die Lüfter hoch und man denkt man hätte eine Turbine unterm Tisch stehen.

Unter Linux funktionieren nvidia-Karten wunderbar. Ich nutze nvdia Karten ab der g-force2 Serie unter Linux und die Treiber funktionierten immer wunderbar ohne grossen Installationsaufwand.

----------

## cryptosteve

Hat zufällig jemand Daten zum Stromverbrauch der 8800GTS zur Hand?

----------

## nikaya

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Hat zufällig jemand Daten zum Stromverbrauch der 8800GTS zur Hand?

 

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2006/test_nvidia_geforce_8800_gts_sli/37/

----------

## cryptosteve

Danke. Wahnsinn, mit dem Energieaufwand kann man gleich mehrere Bürorechner betreiben. Ich habe hier eine 6600GT von NVidia verbaut, die ist bestimmt auch nicht gerade energiesparend. Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal nach einer Alternative umsehen.

----------

## Dragonix

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zur Performance kann ich nur sagen - einfach super!
> 
> Bis jetzt konnte ich jedes Spiel mit vollen Grafigeinstellungen spielen. 

 

Das ist aber mit Spielen unter Linux nicht grad eine Herausforderung. Die anspruchvollsten Spiele dürften Quake4, Nexuiz und UT2004 sein. (Ungefähr in der Reihenfolge). Und die kann ich alle wunderbar mit meiner X1950Pro auch auf jeweils höchsten Einstellungen spielen.

Also wenns nicht unbedingt Beryl etc. sein muss... passt ATi _m.e._ schon. Oder wenn du warten kannst, dann wart auf OpenGL 3.0, soll das nicht sogar noch dieses Jahr kommen?

----------

## cryptosteve

In Deiner Reihenfolge fehlt IMHO ganz eindeutig Doom3, was ich mit ganz oben ansiedeln würde.

Bei höheren Grafikeinstellungen bleibt das auf meiner 6600GT wie Daumenkino.

----------

## Dragonix

Quake4 basiert auf der (modifizierten) D3 Engine... deswegen hab ichs nicht mit aufgeführt... kann aber sein, dass die Engine besser optimiert wurde... obwohl ich dann davon ausgehen würde, dass diese Änderungen (gegen dem Fall, dass sie Effizient waren) rückportiert worden wären.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Quake4 basiert auf der (modifizierten) D3 Engine... 

 

Tatsächlich ... oh, wußte ich nicht. Man merkt wohl, dass ich eigentlich gar kein Spieler bin. Ab und zu mal 'ne Runde EnemyTerritory, das wars dann aber auch. Daher denke ich auch, dass ich mit meiner 6600GT eigentlich zu gut dran bin, Die olle Geforce2 GTS/Pro reicht dafür auch und braucht ggf. weniger Strom.

----------

## micmac

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *Steve` wrote:*   Hat zufällig jemand Daten zum Stromverbrauch der 8800GTS zur Hand? 
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2006/test_nvidia_geforce_8800_gts_sli/37/

 

Wahnsinn, 217W!

Ich habe letzte Woche einen AMD X2 Rechner mit Grafikkarte auf dem Mainboard (X1250 von ATI) zusammengeschraubt und schließlich 37 Watt bei ruhendem Desktop gemessen. Zugegeben, das benutze Messgerät war billig, aber zumindest zeigte es die Größenordnung.

;-)

----------

## xraver

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Zur Performance kann ich nur sagen - einfach super!
> 
> Bis jetzt konnte ich jedes Spiel mit vollen Grafigeinstellungen spielen.  
> ...

 

Gut, wenn ich mir schon ne fette Grafigkarte zulege dann möchte ich auch spielen.

Da komme ich ohne Windows nun mal nicht weit. Das die gf8800 DirectX10 unterstützt musses auch noch gleich VISTA sein ;(.

Tja, fürs Spielen unter Linux tut es auch ne g-force4  :Wink: .

Aber bald kommt ja z.b ET: QuakeWars - worauf ich mich schon sehr freue.

Dann darf Linux auch mal zeigen was es aus der Grafigkarte rausholen kann.

----------

## UTgamer

Für ein paar Performancewerte, stelle ich hier mal meine Werte zum Vergleich rein.

Meine Auflösung ist immer bei 1280*1024 Pixeln mit 32 Bit Farbauflösung.

Bei allen Spielen sind die höchstmöglichen Einstellungen eingestellt.

Meine HW:Athlon 64 x2

Geforce 7800GT mit 256MB RAM

3 GB RAMDie 3 Spiele: 

Quake 4

UT2004

NexuiQuake 4:

Der UltraModus für 512MB Grafikkartenspeicher ist aktiviert, trotz 256 MB Grafikkartenspeicher.

Quake 4 ist immer auf 60 Hz begrenzt, mehr läßt das Spiel nicht zu.

Auf einer CPU läuft es überwiegend mit 60Hz max, kann aber auch mal auf 45 Hz zurückgehen, Minniruckler unter 0,5Sec  können auftreten, sind aber recht selten. Mit den neueren Patches läßt sich auf Mehrprozessorkerne umstellen, und die Hertzzahlen bleiben konstant bei 60.

Miniruckler sind noch seltener.

UT2004 / 64 Bit

Begrenzt immer bei 200Hz.

Im Singleplayermodus erreiche ich 175Hz max.

Sobald ich mit irgend einem Server verbunden bin, komme ich max. auf 120 Hz, durchweg sind es aber so 50-75 Hz. Vor mehr als einem Jahr war ich durchweg auf 120 Hz. Ich habe viel getestet, da es mein Lieblingsspiel ist, je älter der Linux-Kernel desto schneller das Spiel, ein Kernel vor 2.6.18 macht das Spiel schneller, unter 2.6.14 hat es die 120 Hz. Da es zwar wenn ich mit einem Server verbunden bin mit min. 45 Hz noch spielbar ist gehe ich von irgendwelchen verschlimbesserten Netzwerkparametern im Kernel aus. Bin bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen da nachzuschauen, evtl. sind es ja die Scheduler, ich werde bald mal einen Kernel ohne den CFQ-Scheduler probieren, denn den habe ich seit längerem in Verdacht.

Nexui

Reizt meine HW nicht aus, allerdings weis ich nicht wo ich hier einstellen kann das es mir die fps anzeigen kann.

-

Was ich sagen kann ist das 256 MB Grakaspeicher etwas knapp bemessen ist. ,)

Alle Menschen die ich mit einer Ati kennen gelernt hatte hatten unter OpenGL rund nur 1/3 der Geschwindigkeit als unter DirectX.

----------

## Dragonix

Falls ich jemals mim updaten Fertig werd, mach ich evtl auch noch was.

Aber

 *Quote:*   

> Alle Menschen die ich mit einer Ati kennen gelernt hatte hatten unter OpenGL rund nur 1/3 der Geschwindigkeit als unter DirectX.

 

würd ich ändern in

Alle Menschen die ich mit einer Ati kennen gelernt hatte hatten unter Linux rund nur 1/2 - 1 / 3 der Geschwindigkeit als unter Windows.

Aber... irgendwann kommen gute ATi / AMD Driver und dann wünscht ihr euch alle, dass ihr euch nur ne ATi / AMD gekauft hättet ^^  [/träum]

----------

## UTgamer

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Falls ich jemals mim updaten Fertig werd, mach ich evtl auch noch was.
> 
> Aber
> 
>  *Quote:*   Alle Menschen die ich mit einer Ati kennen gelernt hatte hatten unter OpenGL rund nur 1/3 der Geschwindigkeit als unter DirectX. 
> ...

 

Soweit so gut. Stimme aber nicht zu, bei einem anderen UT-Spieler auf einer LAN-Partie fiel ihm meine andersartige Grafik bei UT auf, er wollte diese auch haben. Dann zeigte ich ihm das er auch unter Windows nur eine Zeile in der UT2004.ini ändern brauchte, prommt hatte das Spiel nur noch weniger als die Hälfte an Performance. Er war gezwungen wieder zurück zu stellen.  :Wink: 

Das irgendwal AMD/Ati mal saubere OpenGL-Treiber liefern können würde wirklich alle freuen, oihne Konkurrenz werden die Karten nur teurer.

----------

## Dragonix

Ich red jetzt von OpenGL only spielen wie Quake4.

Siehe benches in einigen Zeitschriften, da hängen die AMD Karten den nVidias zwar hinterher, aber maximal 1 - 2 % - dafür liegen sie dann wieder bei DirectX vorne. Aber dass sie unter Windows bei OpenGL nur die hälfte der Performance bei einem sauber programmierten Spiel bekommen, ist definitv falsch - ausser er hat noch was anderes vermurkst. Aber ich kann gerne auch mal ein parr Windows Werte hier reinstellen, im Vergleich zu meinen Linux werten... allerdings bräucht ich dazu erstmal ne Konsole in Quake 4...

Btw... schaut UT anders aus wenn man den OGL Renderpfad nimmt   :Shocked:  ? (Ernstgemeint!) Habs bis jetzt nur unter Linux gespielt...

[OT]Btw... weiss jmd, wie man bei Quake4 diese gottverdammte Console herbekommt? Ist da dieser Komische Bug mim Tastaturlayout immernoch vorhanden??? In der Config hab ich die Consolen Variable schon auf 1 gestellt, ohne Erfolg. Das einzige was Erfolg brachte, war

./quake4-smb +console

allerdings hatte ich dann eine Konsole, die den kompletten Bildschirm ausfüllte, und nur durch die ESC Taste zum verschwinden gebracht werden konnte... und dann war se leider für immer weg  :Wink:  [/OT]

EDIT: Ich glaub ich kanns umgehen, in dem ich die Timedemo gleich in der Linuxkonsole lad...

Wenn du lust hast, kannst du ja mal die demo 

http://www.quake.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9426 (die erste, id_demo001)

laufen lassen... aber wenn dann, bitte in "Alles-High" @ 1024*768 (Wenn höher, müsst ich meine Xorg.conf umstellen...

----------

## UTgamer

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Btw... schaut UT anders aus wenn man den OGL Renderpfad nimmt   ? (Ernstgemeint!) Habs bis jetzt nur unter Linux gespielt...

 

Ja auf meiner Geforce sah das Bild unter OpenGL-Linux wirklich anders aus. Ganz speziel die "Texturen"

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> [OT]Btw... weiss jmd, wie man bei Quake4 diese gottverdammte Console herbekommt? Ist da dieser Komische Bug mim Tastaturlayout immernoch vorhanden??? In der Config hab ich die Consolen Variable schon auf 1 gestellt, ohne Erfolg. Das einzige was Erfolg brachte, war
> 
> ./quake4-smb +console
> 
> allerdings hatte ich dann eine Konsole, die den kompletten Bildschirm ausfüllte, und nur durch die ESC Taste zum verschwinden gebracht werden konnte... und dann war se leider für immer weg  [/OT]

 

Ja suche ich dir gleich raus. Mit den neuesten Patches geht das auch ohne USAmmi Tastaturlayout.

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> EDIT: Ich glaub ich kanns umgehen, in dem ich die Timedemo gleich in der Linuxkonsole lad...
> 
> Wenn du lust hast, kannst du ja mal die demo 
> 
> http://www.quake.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9426 (die erste, id_demo001)
> ...

 

Das können wir gerne machen. Schaue ich mir gleich mal an.

[Edit]

@Dragonix, hier der Patch mit dem alles soweit geh, auch die Konsole und die Mehrprozessorunterstützung:

http://www.quakeunity.com/file=2454

[Edit 2] *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Das können wir gerne machen. Schaue ich mir gleich mal an.

 

Jetzt fällt mir kein Grund dazu ein, da ich immer nur 60Hz habe, mehr ist nicht drinn, das Spiel akzeptiert nicht mehr. Es ist etwas Aufwand für mich mich jetzt nochmal mit den Q4 Configs zu beschäftigen. Ich habe immer bei allen Karten Min- und Maxwerte von 60 Hz, mehr oder weniger ist nicht drinn.  :Wink: 

----------

